# Aquarium Temp.



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Does anybody drop the temp in there tank a few deg at night. Just to mimic the rivers in the wild. The rivers don't maintain a steady temp. Do you think I would be beneficial to lower the temp?

Another thing while doing water change, the water you put back in the tank is it cold, warm, or hot. Just curious. I put in the cold water.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have 260 watts of plant light going into the tank. Normally my 55g with 5 3inch rbp in it is at 76 degrees. But with the lights on for 12 hours a day (timer) the water usually reaches 80 degrees. When I do a water change, the water is usually 72 degrees.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like too much work for me, I just keep it at 80-82 degrees and when I do water changes I use the old stick the hand under the water to get temp approximately the same as tank temp.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im with Grosse on this one. Usually, I just feel the water to see if its close to the water temp in the tank. A'lil colder sometimes, though.. to let the Ebo Jag control the heat balance.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

83 all day long and i put in warm water,when doing water changes..scaried that if i change water temp to cold my p's will stress and end up with ick..


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Sounds like too much work for me, I just keep it at 80-82 degrees and when I do water changes I use the old stick the hand under the water to get temp approximately the same as tank temp.


 yep me too!

i recently just upped my temp from 80 to 82, and my p's are alot more active now... not sure if from the increase of the temp, or something else, but it's great!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nope I just leave my temp the same all the time.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When putting new water in I would make sure it is around 70-75 water temp. Just make sure it is nice and warm.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

My temp is always the same: 80! 24 hours 365 days per year!

It works to me so don't wanna change it!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I actually did this test a year ago or so for a few months, they did seem to be more active during the day though it didnt make since, but in general it may not be healthy for your fish though I am not sure

it would help them be more peaceful at night though, if you go through with it, dont make them temp change much

the way I did it was to have a small extra heater on during the day via timer for 14hrs, then the main one set at a few degrees less that the extra like 82 and 79


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

82 all the time

I wouldn't let the temp drop more then 1-2 degree over a 24 period. This can cause and outbreak of ick. It did happen to me.

I did a 50% water change on my 240 and my hot water tank ran out. came back in the room and the temp was 60 degrees. Had a massive out break costs hundreds in med to fix.

MAD


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i stick with 82 night / day and also do the finger test for water temp :smile:


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have all my p tanks at a constant 80 degrees...seems like they are very content with that.They seem to be more active as well...used to have them at about 74-76 degrees until I found out better on this forum.There is some very helpful people and very useful information here.Great site!


----------

